# What's The Best Custom Rom For The Galaxy Nexus (GSM) As Of Now? (Stability/Speed/Customization)



## kevin95 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm currently on AOKP JB M2 (based on 4.2.1) and I was wondering if there's any other ROMs out there that are fairly stable, smooth and has a lots of customization options. Any ideas? And it HAS to have the volume to change tracks feature because that's my most used feature on AOKP


----------



## JPBeard21 (Dec 7, 2011)

JBSourcery!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

If you have to ask this question a fairy should fly into your house every night and flash stock.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kevin95 said:


> I'm currently on AOKP JB M2 (based on 4.2.1) and I was wondering if there's any other ROMs out there that are fairly stable, smooth and has a lots of customization options. Any ideas? And it HAS to have the volume to change tracks feature because that's my most used feature on AOKP


"shakes magic 8 ball"

(someone will) ask again later.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Do your due diligence and check out whatever roms are appealing to you.

And lol but asking what roms are smooth, stable and have lots of customization options.. well that's pretty much the goal of most roms


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I will resist the urge to post a sarcastic response and just say that there is no one "best" rom. Read through the features of each ROM and choose the one that looks best to you. If you don't like it, move on to the next one. If you're not ready to be frequently wiping/flashing roms, then stick with one and deal with it, or just go back to stock.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

^^^^^

what every one else has said.

you dont ask what the best car is out there. you test drive and find one that you like. you know... kick the tires, check under the hood... blah blah blah. you will get tons of opinions here from on what "X or Y" ROMS are the best. look at the dev strings and find a rom that fits your requirements and run with it for a while. i would give any rom a good solid week to get used to. and go from there.


----------



## JPBeard21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Seen that coming and still took the bait lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Stock, definitely.


----------



## kevin95 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know any roms out there other than AOKP and CM 10.1 that's why I'm asking.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin95 said:


> I don't know any roms out there other than AOKP and CM 10.1 that's why I'm asking.


I highly recommend this ROM with Lean Kernel 5.8.2 (stable) and recommend downloading the all in one extras with it, which includes GAPPS.

http://slimroms.net/index.php/downloads/all/viewcategory/68-device/slim-bean-features

Hope it works out for you as well as it has me thus far. Honorable mentions. Vanir and Blackbean. (I only assume there are GSM versions for those roms as well). I recommend the same kernel as above in all of them, but that tends to be very phone specific. Find one you like and try to stick with that. Control with Trickster mod. I figured I would give you a more direct answer, but the others are right. It takes some testing on your device to really know, which is how I ended up where I am. Cheers!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Give Taco ROM a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeadPool86 (Feb 9, 2013)

I like overdrive.. Not many customizations but Smooth and fast as hell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
I usually just keep my phone in recovery and boot only when I need to make phone calls. I highly recommend it![/background]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

xbdarkman said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I usually just keep my phone in recovery and boot only when I need to make phone calls. I highly recommend it![/background]


lmao


----------

